# Electric chain saw motor locked up



## DollarBill (Oct 24, 2005)

Greetings. I have a McCullough EM-300 S 16 inch electric chain saw.
Recently, while cutting the roots of a weeping cherry, the saw seemed to labor it's way through the base of the trunk until it finally just shut off. The bar oil reservoir was still half full yet the chain refuses to move as though the motor has siezed up. Is this thing fried or can it be revived?
Feel free to respond people.
After all that's why it's called a FORUM!!!


----------



## smoker (May 30, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, I just joined the forum.

Take the chain off the saw. Now spin the motor. Very likely the motor is not seized, rather a wood chip has jammed the sprocket on the nose of the bar. Push the sprocket tooth into a piece of firewood and try and roll the sprocket till it unjams.

Good luck


----------

